# ATV Ramps..



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

I've got a set of API Alluminum Tri-fold ATV ramps for sale if anyones interested? They are 84 inches in length and are adjustable from 48-60 inches wide and have a weight capacity of 1500lbs. Ramps arent even a yr old! asking 130 OBO and are in excellent shape, just sold my old truck and my quad wont fit in the bed of my new crew cab so I've no longer got the need for the ramps! feel free to email me at [email protected] if you've got any questions!


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

$120obo anyone???? I really need to get rid of em so I can put some cash away for the new trailer!


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

How about $115 or obo..


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok $100??? Thats as low as I can go! AS their in excellent shape!


----------

